# Billy Graham article on Obeying Christ



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

Thought this was a good one....









Obeying Christ, Whatever the Cost - Decision Magazine


God is with His people in the fiery furnace. He is with His people in times of temptation, trouble and trial. Nothing shall separate us from the love of God.




decisionmagazine.com


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

WOW, good read.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

Powerful


----------



## betterlate (Dec 7, 2012)

Great read - thanks for sharing. 

I recently read his book "The Journey". Each chapter had me in tears - a very transformative book. I highly recommend reading the book as it has given me the greatest comfort in this last year.


----------

